

How journalists can use Google Refine to clean ‘dirty’ data sets - drunkenmasta
http://www.poynter.org/how-tos/digital-strategies/155975/how-journalists-can-use-google-refine-to-clean-dirty-data-sets/

======
myared
It takes a little getting used to, but Google Refine has saved me on multiple
occasions.

